# New Car Problem...



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

I have a 2011 VW Polo and last week I noticed there was water in the tailgate. I could hear the water swishing around when the tailgate was lifted and closed.

The car went into the VW garage today and guess what.... they can't find any water in the tailgate. They said it was probably petrol in the tank I could hear (oh yeah right!) and that was it. As I was at work my girlfriend took the car in so I couldn't tell them how lame this theory was!! 

I have looked for drainage holes in the tailgate but there doesn't seem to be any. Do I need to drill my own? What do you guys suggest next?

Iain


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I would go back to them and tell them you were unhappy with the outcome of the first visit and you'd like them to have another look !


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Don't drill anything


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

alan_mcc said:


> Don't drill anything


Yikes don't do that!!!

I've got a 2011, Polo. I'll have a look at mine tomorrow, to see were thay are..


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Are there any damp areas in the boot to show that water had got in via the tailgate ?


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Kriminal said:


> Are there any damp areas in the boot to show that water had got in via the tailgate ?


No damp in the boot.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

a fellow iain :wave:
dont drill holes in it! take it back and stay with while the mechanic looks.


----------



## scoobymad (Jun 14, 2011)

my girlfriends had the same problem,stupid ***** left the fishtank in the boot


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Hmmm....where in the tailgate did you notice water ?

Just trying to establish where the problem may be - it could make it easier for dampdog when he looks for drainage holes tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

MatrixGuy said:


> I have a 2011 VW Polo and last week I noticed there was water in the tailgate. I could hear the water swishing around when the tailgate was lifted and closed.
> 
> The car went into the VW garage today and guess what.... they can't find any water in the tailgate. They said it was probably petrol in the tank I could hear (oh yeah right!) and that was it. As I was at work my girlfriend took the car in so I couldn't tell them how lame this theory was!!
> 
> ...


Certainley do not drill any holes, if the car is a 2011 model, then it is under warranty, does the rear screen washer work? As it could be the pipe has come away from the nozzle .


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Does it have a rear wash wipe? Maybe the pipe has come off in it is dripping into the tailgate?

Avanti beat me to it....Great minds and all that. 


Maxtor.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Avanti said:


> Certainley do not drill any holes, if the car is a 2011 model, then it is under warranty, does the rear screen washer work? As it could be the pipe has come away from the nozzle .


^ good shout. Forgot that one - same sh!t with the A3 :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Last time I checked the rear wash wipe worked absolutely fine (last week). I will check again in the morning though.

I wont be doing any drilling, don't worry!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

*Water ingress*

Go to the dealers and ask if they have a degree in patronisation. Ask for an apology for fobbing off your missus. Maybe take some water with you to '' replicate '' the amazing effects of rain. It boils my p££s that dealers hump your leg pre sale, then treat you like a hallitosis ridden leper when you go back I'm sure there are decent one's out there, it's just a blue chip company should know better. ( rant over, and breathe  )


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

This happened with my sisters old car, washer hose popped off but was actually inside the car between the roof and the roof lining. Took her 6 months to realise everytime she was trying to wash the rear window she was having a shower inside the car :lol: swear she was born blonde/adopted! 

Hope you get it sorted, amazing how vw fit the fuel tank in the tailgate these days!


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Sure it's not a choked drain hole? 

Some cars are prone to the drain holes in the doors choking up - could maybe just be a plug left in by msitake? 

Certainly take it back; maybe get them to pressure wash it (nothing more!) and look for signs of water ingress? 

Certainly don't drill anything!


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

MatrixGuy said:


> I have a 2011 VW Polo and last week I noticed there was water in the tailgate. I could hear the water swishing around when the tailgate was lifted and closed.
> 
> The car went into the VW garage today and guess what.... they can't find any water in the tailgate. They said it was probably petrol in the tank I could hear (oh yeah right!) and that was it. As I was at work my girlfriend took the car in so I couldn't tell them how lame this theory was!!
> 
> ...


Iain

Was the fuel tank full at the time?

My Mk6 GTD like all Golfs has a known issue where the fuel sloshes around but only when full or near full.

Adrian


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Well my Polo's stood outside for couple of hours in the rain this morning. Checked the hatch lid, no signs of water splashing about at all. No drain holes evident either, other than two little plastic bumps/gromets on the underside of the hatch lid.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

This tread reminds me of drilling holes in the floor pan of my first car to drain the water out of it after heavy rain


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

John @ PB said:


> Sure it's not a choked drain hole?
> 
> Some cars are prone to the drain holes in the doors choking up - could maybe just be a plug left in by msitake?
> 
> ...


Thanks John, I will have a look today. Funny enough the water doesn't seem to be there now, I cant hear anything.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Buck. said:


> Iain
> 
> Was the fuel tank full at the time?
> 
> ...


Fuel tank was only 1/4 full mate.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Take it back and demand its fixed,you have probably payed a pretty penny for it anyway


----------

